

Table Salt Could Allow for 18 Terabyte Hard Drives - nantes
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/table-salt-sodium-chloride-18tb-hdd-10-nm,13728.html

======
nantes
Original IMRE new release here:
[http://www.imre.a-star.edu.sg/fckeditor/uploadfiles/Packing%...](http://www.imre.a-star.edu.sg/fckeditor/uploadfiles/Packing%20in%20more%20bytes%20using%20salt_111011_clean%20%282%29.pdf)

